# Looking for partner in monmouth county for commercial snow removal



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking to partner up with someone this season for snow plowing and salting. Looking for someone who has salting equipment as well. I have a bunch of big jobs I would like to take on but I am afraid to take them all on alone. A couple places I can get are very large. These jobs are located in Monmouth county. If this is something you might be interested in give me a shout via PM. Thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What do u bring to the table 
Might be better subbing out or take a finder fee and pass them on to another company and stay out of it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> What do u bring to the table
> Might be better subbing out or take a finder fee and pass them on to another company and stay out of it


Kind of what I was thinking. Anyone that has the capabilities to handle accounts of the likes you're talking, also has the capabilities to get those accounts without your assistance.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Kind of what I was thinking. Anyone that has the capabilities to handle accounts of the likes you're talking, also has the capabilities to get those accounts without your assistance.


Unless you have the in to get the account first


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

What's my upside for "helping out" ? Don't mean that in a d*ck way just an honest question. 
Where in Monmouth...coastal, central, western, northern etc? 
What do you consider "large?" Mall parking lot or a large dr office?
Acts all close togather or spread out all over?


----------



## joe-snow (Sep 7, 2017)

We handle throughout New Jersey and into New York. Yes, kind of like all the others say, we do 90% of our own work but help out where-ever sometimes too and sometimes need subs. Have to be the ones we trust for sure. Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## Jdm732 (Aug 1, 2019)

UniqueTouch said:


> Looking to partner up with someone this season for snow plowing and salting. Looking for someone who has salting equipment as well. I have a bunch of big jobs I would like to take on but I am afraid to take them all on alone. A couple places I can get are very large. These jobs are located in Monmouth county. If this is something you might be interested in give me a shout via PM. Thanks


Hey what's going on my name is Dave I'm in Monmouth County and surrounding area jersey I have equipment give me a call 7327546435


----------

